

Wolfram Alpha Launch Webcast Live on Justin.tv - tlrobinson
http://www.justin.tv/wolframalpha

======
tlrobinson
Looks like they're running a few minutes behind schedule:
<http://twitter.com/Wolfram_Alpha/status/1811673444>

_edit: the stream is live now_

